# ACS skill assessment process



## ssuccess2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi Team,

After a bit of research :fencing:, i am finally planning to try my luck for Aus PR applying from INDIA. I need help from this forum on the below queries:

1) I am planning to apply on my own instead of approaching consultancy?Is that OK (or) i should i need to go via consultancy?

2) I am actually confused under which skill category i need to apply, as description for all seems to be similar. I have 9+ years of experience in development and maintenance of application using MS and open source technologies.

Analyst Programmer
Developer Programmer
Software Engineer

2) What is the process to apply for ACS skill assessment? what documents are required, de we need submit resume as well along with employment reference letter.

3) My employee not ready to give reference letter with Roles and responsibilities, i can only get letter with employment start date and designation. I planning to go with SD, does any one have SD format. Please help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssuccess2003 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> After a bit of research :fencing:, i am finally planning to try my luck for Aus PR applying from INDIA. I need help from this forum on the below queries:
> 
> ...


1.Most of the members here have submitted their applications directly and I see no reason why you shouldn't be able to do it

2. I am sure some other member will recommend the best Anzsco code for you

3. Go to the ACS website and check the list of documents required.

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Application-Checklist.pdf

If you have doubts about any particular document, please ask on the forum
CV / Resume is not required to be submitted

4. The format of the SD is very simple. Several formats have already been given in the threads. If you search patiently, you will find one that suits you. You can tweak it to suit your requirements . 
The letter with the start and end date is sufficient as the secondary evidence along with the SD

Cheers


----------



## ssuccess2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank You very much. You are very helpful!!!

One last doubt, i spoke to my previous employer he is ok to provide the employment reference once request is submitted. Is it OK if my employer send the scan copy to my email or it should be original.

Do SD have any validity period?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssuccess2003 said:


> Thank You very much. You are very helpful!!!
> 
> One last doubt, i spoke to my previous employer he is ok to provide the employment reference once request is submitted. Is it OK if my employer send the scan copy to my email or it should be original.
> 
> Do SD have any validity period?


The reference letter has to be original because you would have to get a copy notarised for which you will have to produce the original copy for verification 
I am told nowadays Notary are certifying documents as true copies based on email attachments.
I have no first hand confirmation 
You can speak to your local notary and check

I have not come across any such specific requirements that SD should not be older then this, but to be on the safe side you should lodge your application within 3 months of getting the SD witnessed

I am not very sure and you please recheck this point again 

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The reference letter has to be original because you would have to get a copy notarised for which you will have to produce the original copy for verification
> I am told nowadays Notary are certifying documents as true copies based on email attachments.
> I have no first hand confirmation
> You can speak to your local notary and check
> ...


Hi Buddy,
Another doubt on company experience.....does it matter whether I work on a contractual basis with a consultancy which deputes me on some client...but I have roles and responsibility letter on consultancy letter head which is my parent company...
my concern is do i need to do special thing wile filling details or anything around "CONTRACT THING" or contract job will be considered as normal company job only..
plz clarify if you have any insights on this..thnx!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> Another doubt on company experience.....does it matter whether I work on a contractual basis with a consultancy which deputes me on some client...but I have roles and responsibility letter on consultancy letter head which is my parent company...
> my concern is do i need to do special thing wile filling details or anything around "CONTRACT THING" or contract job will be considered as normal company job only..
> plz clarify if you have any insights on this..thnx!!


In my opinion as a contractor. You are not an employee but would be categorised as self employed 
I don't think you would be getting any benefits that are given by the company to a regular employee 

So you would have to file all your documents for assessment which are required under self employment category 

If I am correct, I have no idea about that 
I am sure some members will help you out

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Buddy,
> ...


Bro *thnx* for reply....i guess freelancing work is considered as self employed ....in one way or other we work for clients only for example *u* work for american express while in ibm..similary *u* *r* employee of xxxx consultancy which is a company but on client side...clinent side manager approve *ur* roles *n* responsibilties...*n* *ur* consultancy will issue you letter...
Lets see if anybody can add something here...from similar kind of situation

*Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## rishi9 (Jul 13, 2017)

*Starting with ACS*

Hello ,
I have applied for IELTS - IDP . Also I would be giving PTE , just to ensure , I get a good score . 

I am not sure how and what to do starting with ACS.
What are the steps needed.
I have 10 years of exp . i am working in my 3rd company from past 4 years.

What is the notarized format , what do i need to do exactly , i am not clear.
Also , I learned I need to get a reference of all company i have worked with .
Is that required on letter head. Is that mandate. 
Can that be on email like they send it from their official email id to my personal email id. 

My current company does not allow to send email to outside email address , so if how should i go about it.

what format to be used in the reference letter .
Please help me . i am very confused with ACS and how to start with it


----------

